# Schnauzer paw/beard stains



## loveschnauzer (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello!

I don't know if it's FL weather/water/grass but my mini schnauzer has this stains in his paws and beard. I'm aware that dog's saliva can stain the paws if they lick them and the food can influence on that too. The thing is, when we lived in TN his fur was spectacular! Then we moved to Florida and stains started to appear. Then moved to NY, his fur was marvelous again. Then we moved back to FL and the stains reappeared :Cry:

I've been researching dog food and tomato paste/beets can contribute to staining so I avoid them in my dog's food. 

Using FURminator White Coat Ultra Premium Shampoo For Dogs to see if that will help too...

Any advice/tips?


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

Do you have a sprinkler system that runs off of a well? If so, the stains are probably iron, from the water. Very common in FL.


----------



## loveschnauzer (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh no! That's not good...but that's good to know it's the water.

Thanks Kudzu!


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

I remember all the rust colored stains on the sidewalks around my house from the sprinkler systems. Worse, when I lived in Rhode Island, we were on a well. The water turned everything bright green, including my very blonde hair. I had green hair for five years!

You might try a vinegar rinse when you bathe him.


----------



## Cotonlove (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a snow white dog and people always ask me why she doesn't have tear stains. We are on a well and that is the water she drinks....but it isn't high in iron. When we got her she had tear stains but they were on city water. If your dog gets stains on his feet, like from grass or dirt, using blue Dawn dish detergent really works wonders. Just make sure you rinse it out good. As for the beard, I just use a puppy whitening shampoo because I don't want to get that Dawn in her eyes.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you want to, you can google "water filter that removes iron". There are lots of links to filtration systems for houses and wells, and a drinking water station that filters iron. They may be expensive though.


----------



## loveschnauzer (Oct 29, 2013)

LOL Kudzu! 
I don't like the smell of vinegar  but I'll try to see if it helps...

Cotonlove, thanks for the tips! I'm going to continue using the whitening shampoo on his beard and try Dawn detergent on his paws. My poor baby...

RoughCollie, maybe if I give him filtered water like Brita instead of buying the water station? Yeah, you're right, they are expensive! And read mixed reviews about them too.

I started wiping his paws after he has been outside and his beard after eating.
Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a white dog, too, and I feed her in a ceramic bowl (not metal or plastic), and I give her water in a glass bowl (not metal or plastic). I also give her filtered water from my refrigerator door, not the tap water. You could use a Pur pitcher, if you don't have filtered water via your fridge. If it's not the minerals in the water, it could be a yeast problem. Do you feed grain free? I feed grain and potato free, b/c my dog has problems with both of those things. Grains and potatoes can cause yeast issues in sensitive dogs.


----------



## loveschnauzer (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello georgiapeach! My dog eats and drinks in a ceramic bowl as well and I've been feeding him grain free for the past 2 years. I started with Wellness Core grain free original and now Merrick grain free real buffalo & sweet potato. Maybe I should switch to potato free as well? I'm trying a lot of the tips given here, little by little...and I really appreciate everybody's feedback


----------

